# KHE Hindenburg mit Titanachse???



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. April 2006)

hi
Wollt mal fragen was ihr von denn Hindenburg mit Titanachse haltet hat jemand schon erfahrung mit denn kurbeln?  

Muss dazu sagen fahre street und ein 24 zoll,wenn ihr euch fragt warum ich hier frage ist das eigendlich klar,denn BMXer bringen das material an ihr grenze  

Hab auch schon an die WTP Royal Crank gedacht,finde die KHE aber schicker,aber eure meinung ist gefragt   

würde mich über eine antwort freuen


----------



## Misanthrop (12. April 2006)

Is ne gute Kurbel hätte ich auch gehabt aber war nich lieferbar zu der Zeit als ich se wollte...
Aber dürfte mittlerweile lieferbar sein..

Hält gut und is leicht...
Machste nix falsch fährt hier auch wer und die hält sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -cedric- (12. April 2006)




----------



## -cedric- (12. April 2006)

bestimmt eine gute wahl halten tut sie sowieso und in die dieser preisklasse findest du kaum was leichteres. wird bestimmt auch meine nächste kurbel werden


----------



## MarkB. (12. April 2006)

...und hält ganz ohne Probleme - ich bin zufrieden!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. April 2006)

danke für eure positiven meinungen 
dann werd ich sie mir holen


----------

